# Tickling?



## anm1221 (Jun 7, 2013)

I recently Found this video and I find it very cute and adorable. I've also found video's like it with different tortoises and turtles alike. I just wanted to share how cute it is and I find it fascinating and both cute the way they react to things they like(rubbing on them) 

CLICK THE LINK to see what i'm talking about lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu6oJuNPDH4

THIS LINK TOO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__u7t2wuVGk


----------



## TxTortMan (Jun 7, 2013)

Thatâ€™s hilarious! Iâ€™ve never seen that happen before. Iâ€™ll have to try that with mine. Thanks!


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 7, 2013)

TxTortMan said:


> Thatâ€™s hilarious! Iâ€™ve never seen that happen before. Iâ€™ll have to try that with mine. Thanks!




I found it absolutely adorable! and how they shake their little booties with pleasure/ I never knew they could be ticklish or Love it so much. It's so cute


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 7, 2013)

OH SO FUNNY! I have never seen anything like it! Something new I have to try.


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 7, 2013)

SpdTrtl said:


> OH SO FUNNY! I have never seen anything like it! Something new I have to try.





Lol I thought it was cool


----------



## Joanne (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome. I can't wait for Shermann to grow up!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jun 7, 2013)

cute
Yerdel has done this with my husband rubbing on his back end


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 7, 2013)

This really works!

I tried this on Wally, my oldest, no affect, he just walked away.
I tried this on the little one, Tank, I could tell he could feel it, he moved around a bit in circle, but nothing exciting like the video.
I tried this on my middle child, Soup, He loved it, he seemed to go nuts, he didn't run away but seemed to be running in circle pattern. When I was doing this him and Tank were running into each other both trying for my attention.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 7, 2013)

A follow up on this subject, I searched through the forum for previous incidents and apparently it is some kind of rape prevention. 
Quoting Tom: " It's thier way of saying, "Hey! Get off me. I do not want to be bred."  So I think I should _*not*_ continue to do this.


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 8, 2013)

SpdTrtl said:


> A follow up on this subject, I searched through the forum for previous incidents and apparently it is some kind of rape prevention.
> Quoting Tom: " It's thier way of saying, "Hey! Get off me. I do not want to be bred."  So I think I should _*not*_ continue to do this.




Aw that really sucks.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Jun 8, 2013)

anm1221 said:


> SpdTrtl said:
> 
> 
> > A follow up on this subject, I searched through the forum for previous incidents and apparently it is some kind of rape prevention.
> ...



I don't know... My red foot does that when I scratch her. But she also does it on her own, she goes from plant to plant, turns around and rubs her "butt" on them. Funniest thing ever :-D


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 8, 2013)

My red foots do this to . They rub on there hides or plants funny,funny.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol so maybe its natural

Sent from my LG-C800 using TortForum mobile app


Lol so maybe its natural

Sent from my LG-C800 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Atra42o (Jun 8, 2013)

I tried this on oogway n he just sat there like I was scratching at itch lol... Maybe it's only breeding age females lol


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 8, 2013)

Idk lo

Sent from my LG-C800 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## FLGirl41 (Jun 9, 2013)

My adult male redfoot does this. He was a rescue but is still super friendly and loves human interaction. 

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzeZqbtSyfE&sns=em


----------



## FLGirl41 (Jun 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention, aquatic turtles will often be seen scratching their shells on a hard surface underwater. My musk turtle will wedge herself under a driftwood branch and swing back and forth for minutes on end to satisfy the itch. I'm not sure that the tortoise scratch is very different, IMO.


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 10, 2013)

lol aw


----------

